

Abusing Insecure Features of Internet Explorer (pdf) - steveklabnik
http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-dc-10/Medina_Jorge/BlackHat-DC-2010-Medina-Abusing-insecure-features-of-Internet-Explorer-wp.pdf

======
steveklabnik
I figured I'd like to the paper itself, because the article that was submitted
to Reddit [1] was pretty inflammatory.

Basically, it appears that an attacker could read any file on your hard drive,
under the right conditions.

1: <http://www.taranfx.com/ie-flaw-public-files>

